# Proof that Greedy Rideshare companies raising the prices and keeping the increases



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Greedy Rideshare companies raising the prices and keeping the increases. Drivers getting a fraction of the fare:

Greedy Rideshare companies raising the prices and keeping the increases:






Good old fashion greed by Uber and Lyft


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

We should strike.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Greedy Rideshare companies raising the prices and keeping the increases. Drivers getting a fraction of the fare:
> 
> Greedy Rideshare companies raising the prices and keeping the increases:
> 
> ...


This has been going on for years


----------

